

Calls with links, instead of phone numbers - karlheinz_py
https://toky.co/

======
news_to_me
How is this different from using the tel: URI scheme and making a cross-
platform app to handle that? Sure, I don't need to know your phone number
anymore, but now I have to know your Toky URL and to download their app.

~~~
billyhoffman
Exactly. Just get a call forwarding service, you can even use Google Voice,
and embed tel: URIs in your website to that number. You get the same benefit
(no one gets your actual number, as additional ones as well (voice mail,
forwarding to different numbers on a schedule, etc).

------
lulomx
Love that you don't have to download anything. I've been trying it out from my
browser and it's pretty neat.

------
rimunroe
It's strange to have a demo for a voice chat system with no audio track.

